# If you were invisibo for 30 minutes....



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

What would you get up to? :happy:


----------



## Zowie (Aug 20, 2010)

Not much.
Naughty things. :>


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 20, 2010)

Heh... well said. I have no interest in sneaking into bathrooms or bedrooms, and half an hour really isn't enough for much more. Besides, what's the fun in being fat if nobody can see you?


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 20, 2010)

30 minutes? I'd sing loudly in a busy restaurant and sneak out before time was up.


----------



## escapist (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd do a Vegas Pay Per View Event that would blow everybody's mind and set me apart as the worlds most impressive magician in the HISTORY OF THE WORLD! Then, I'd vow to never do magic again and take my secrets to the grave! :happy:



Of course if I didn't make enough profits off of it I might just leave enough time to Rob a bank or a Casino.









------------------
Hummm second thought....I could just do the worlds most Bizarre BHM Porn EVER.... "Casper The VERY Friendly BHM"


----------



## Esther (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd probably just mess with people. Pull hair, pinch butts.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 20, 2010)

Just for 30 minutes? Probably wreak some havoc.

Wish I was able to do it longer, though. There's some really nice yards I'd love to explore around here without getting arrested.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 20, 2010)

Question, is it just the person that becomes invisible? Or does whatever the person is wearing become invisible too?


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 20, 2010)

Ghost sex, followed by a 27 minute Ghost nap.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd have really good plans...procrastinate....and then the 30 minutes would be up.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 20, 2010)

Wasn't the invisi-bow a weapon wonderwoman used or something?


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 20, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Wasn't the invisi-bow a weapon wonderwoman used or something?



Now I want a Wonder Woman tattoo.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 20, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Wasn't the invisi-bow a weapon wonderwoman used or something?



Wonder Woman had an invisible jet.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'd probably just mess with people. Pull hair, pinch butts.



you don't need to be invisible to pinch my butt 

but i'd totally rob a bank... and maybe a best buy... and a liquor store.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 21, 2010)

There's a certain guy I'd find. I'd walk up behind him, fondle his rolls, watch him get weirded out, and walk away.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 21, 2010)

Well I would wisper in peoples ears to scare them
 Actually I would wisper other kind of things


----------



## Kazak (Aug 21, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Now I want a Wonder Woman tattoo.


where would you put a wonder woman tattoo?


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 22, 2010)

Go the supposedly haunted pub in my home-town and become a beer drinking ghost.

That would cause a few headlines..............!

B :kiss2:


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd take a dump somewhere public


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'd take a dump somewhere public



But is the dump invisible too?


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> But is the dump invisible too?



That has both pros and cons, so I am OK with either answer


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> That has both pros and cons, so I am OK with either answer



Nothing worse than stepping into invisible doo.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> But is the dump invisible too?



invisible, mystery odor FTW


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd hide in somebody else's house and make them think it was haunted...there's not much you can do in 30 minutes but I bet you can scare the living daylights out of somebody


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 22, 2010)

Acquire chocolate.

But probably not cause my conscience would kick in.


----------



## Kazak (Aug 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> But is the dump invisible too?


if it is, only for however many minutes are left of the 30. then poof Chaz poo


----------



## xxeell (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd whisper in as many girls as I can the words: "Skinny guys are the devil" haha


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 22, 2010)

xxeell said:


> I'd whisper in as many girls as I can the words: "Skinny guys are the devil" haha



That might have the unintended effect of creating a new satanic cult. I mean, if someone told me fat guys were the devil, my agnostic self would have a whole new appreciate of the guy.


----------



## Chunkycheeks (Aug 22, 2010)

Run around naked in downtown Chicago and dance in front of people who I walk past lol...


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

Have sex with someone. Imagine how much of a mindfuck it'd be to get invisible snatch.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

It'd be even harder to find the G-spot invisible.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> It'd be even harder to find the G-spot invisible.



Well, it's not like you stick your head in and go looking for it on regular times either.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, it's not like you stick your head in and go looking for it on regular times either.



I have been doing this very wrong...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, it's not like you stick your head in and go looking for it on regular times either.



Intercourse.....UR DOIN IT RONG!


----------



## Melian (Aug 23, 2010)

I asked my husband this question and we both came up with the same answer: mass murder.

Stab as many people as possible in 30 min or, if we knew exactly when invisibility would take effect, acquire some automatic weapons and unload downtown during rush hour.

Luckily for the general population, there isn't a good chance that either of us will become invisible....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd run next door to 7-eleven and steal every Suzy-Q I see.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> I asked my husband this question and we both came up with the same answer: mass murder.
> 
> Stab as many people as possible in 30 min or, if we knew exactly when invisibility would take effect, acquire some automatic weapons and unload downtown during rush hour.
> 
> Luckily for the general population, there isn't a good chance that either of us will become invisible....



Can I ask why?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> I asked my husband this question and we both came up with the same answer: mass murder.
> 
> Stab as many people as possible in 30 min or, if we knew exactly when invisibility would take effect, acquire some automatic weapons and unload downtown during rush hour.
> 
> Luckily for the general population, there isn't a good chance that either of us will become invisible....





bionic_eggplant said:


> Can I ask why?



I'm wondering too.  I mean if you lived in Newark, I could see.


----------



## Melian (Aug 23, 2010)

You guys clearly haven't been to Toronto....it would all make sense, then.

ETA: we formulated this plan while waiting for our streetcar, which was 35 min late.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> ETA: we formulated this plan while waiting for our streetcar, which was 35 min late.



HAHAHA, for sure. Even I would commit mass-murder in that situation.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> You guys clearly haven't been to Toronto....it would all make sense, then.
> 
> ETA: we formulated this plan while waiting for our streetcar, which was 35 min late.



No, actually I have been to Toronto and it makes PERFECT sense now. Carry on.


----------



## Melian (Aug 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> HAHAHA, for sure. Even I would commit mass-murder in that situation.



Even better...it was a streetcar that was taking us to his parents' house for dinner. Three hours of no one speaking english....ah. And some reject was feeding the fucking pigeons INSIDE the terminal - I wanted to walk over and stab him in the throat, right there.



LillyBBBW said:


> No, actually I have been to Toronto and it makes PERFECT sense now. Carry on.



LOL! I knew you'd understand.


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 23, 2010)

I would sneak into the financial aid office at my college and make it so that all of my student loans were deferred... 30 minutes should be long enough to do that.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 23, 2010)

melian, once again you've inspired me... 

i would totally go on a face-stabbing spree. not random but i'm sure i could fill a half hour's worth of people and if not? well, THEN i'll rob a bank...


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad to be of service, sir :bow:

(just stay away from me when you're invisible)



FishCharming said:


> melian, once again you've inspired me...
> 
> i would totally go on a face-stabbing spree. not random but i'm sure i could fill a half hour's worth of people and if not? well, THEN i'll rob a bank...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

I would rob a bank or something to get an obscene amount of money in a very short time and then retire.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd have to turn on some tunes (Phil Collins' "Invisibo Touch"), steal Wonder Woman's Invisibo Jet, and repeatedly strafe the lair of my arch-nemesis. Finally, while he is on fire and fleeing from his destroyed domicile, I'd kick him right in the giggleberries with my steel-toed Doc Martens. 

Depending on the time factor, I may draw penises on his face with a Sharpie and/or stop for tea and cupcakes.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 29, 2010)

I would probably eat in front of people & say something like "even ghost get hungry sometimes".


----------



## Venom (Aug 29, 2010)

I would go to my work and set off the sprayers over the fryer, when this happens our work gets shut down for 3-4 weeks but everyone gets full pay for the hours scheduled and the manager makes our schedules about a month in advance. Then enjoy my month off with full pay. Also if I still had time left when I was at my work I would probably end up stabbing every customer in there that has pissed me off before.


----------



## seth8thecake (Sep 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I would rob a bank or something to get an obscene amount of money in a very short time and then retire.



THANK YOU! lol i was scrolling down this thread and realizing nobody saying they would steal money...

i am with you though! robbing spree for 30 mins...might not get enough to retire but at least take some years off of work and have fun


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd probably do everything already mentioned in this thread. 

Emphasis on the dirty and on the money stealing.


----------

